
Learn Git - devopslife
https://www.visualstudio.com/learn-git/
======
vsdave
Between this and projects like GVFS [0], I'm excited that Microsoft is plowing
ahead with Git.

[0]: [https://github.com/Microsoft/GVFS](https://github.com/Microsoft/GVFS)

~~~
scrollaway
Woah; that's a cool project and I'm not usually one to be bothered by stuff
like this but.. gvfs, what the hell?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GVfs](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GVfs)

~~~
MaulingMonkey
This has been noticed as an issue:
[https://github.com/Microsoft/GVFS/issues/7#issuecomment-2781...](https://github.com/Microsoft/GVFS/issues/7#issuecomment-278179435)

------
liveinthecloud2
GIT for data:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14922314](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14922314)
What do you think?

~~~
sdesol
I think you mean GitHub for data. Git is just a version control system and you
can't differentiate yourself by supporting it. You can however, differentiate
yourself, by being the place to share data like GitHub.

In the past, Microsoft (TFS), IBM (ClearCase), and others were able to
"control the spice", since they owned the versioning control system. But with
Git, you can't differentiate yourself by supporting it.

